# Need to file taxes looking for US Tax Consultancy



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys,

I know it is very late, but I have not filed my US taxes and I am looking for a US tax specialist/consultancy here in Dubai that can help with preparation of my taxes.

If anyone knows any firm that specializes in US tax please let me know as soon as possible as I am waaaaaaaaay late.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depending on how long you are going to be here, would suggest finding a tax specialist that you trust and will use for the years that you are here. Where are you from? I can suggest the company my spouse and I used for the last six or so years that has a very large clientale of overseas contractors. Based in the usa though. I just wouldnt trust someone over here to do my taxes as they dont have the same regulation and laws they are subject to as an accountant in the usa.


----------



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Depending on how long you are going to be here, would suggest finding a tax specialist that you trust and will use for the years that you are here. Where are you from? I can suggest the company my spouse and I used for the last six or so years that has a very large clientale of overseas contractors. Based in the usa though. I just wouldnt trust someone over here to do my taxes as they dont have the same regulation and laws they are subject to as an accountant in the usa.


I am from California, and I am not looking for a local to do my taxes, but rather a US tax consultancy that has offices here, but I do not think that exists.

So if you are working with a firm already back home which is knowledgeable in overseas taxation and taxation for citizens working/residing overseas, I would really appreciate it if you can pass on their info to me.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

shawn1125 said:


> I am from California, and I am not looking for a local to do my taxes, but rather a US tax consultancy that has offices here, but I do not think that exists.
> 
> So if you are working with a firm already back home which is knowledgeable in overseas taxation and taxation for citizens working/residing overseas, I would really appreciate it if you can pass on their info to me.


Will get the tax guy we work with and send you their info in a pm.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is someone that posts on the advert page as being a US tax specialist. I cannot vouch for him/her. I was planning on talking to someone as soon as I get over there to be sure I understand everything going in. I have spoke to some people here and seem to get slightly different info, so am hoping there is someone that understands both the US and UAE from a tax perspective.


----------



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Will get the tax guy we work with and send you their info in a pm.


Yes please let me know as I am not able to find anyone at all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not paying the united states government one single penny to have the right to work in another country... You must be out of your mind


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> I'm not paying the united states government one single penny to have the right to work in another country... You must be out of your mind


We would like our passport back.

Sincerely,

The US Government

p.s. if you have a problem with the laws talk to your representatives from Congress to change the laws for expats overseas. Until then we expect to see what we are owed. :usa2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> I'm not paying the united states government one single penny to have the right to work in another country... You must be out of your mind


As a US citizen you can never, ever escape the IRS...

-


----------

